# Arms lagging behind advice?



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

i have been training for around 18 months, first 6 months i was doing mainly 5x5 training but since then i have been doing the following split

chest / triceps

back / biceps

legs

shoulders/abs

it has been going well for i have noticed massive increase in size in my back chest shoulders and legs, lifts have gone up substantially too.

however my arms (biceps & triceps ) just dont seem to be getting bigger and its starting to look out of proportion the more my chest back and shoulders grow when my arms are not

any advice?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Everyone's arms are lagging behind lol


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

What exercises do you do for triceps and biceps?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> What exercises do you do for triceps and biceps?


usually do 3 exercises for triceps & 3 for biceps and alternate between

Triceps-

Weighted dips

BB skullcrushers

CGBP

Pushdown

Kickbacks

Biceps-

Preacher curl

Pullup

Conc curl

incline curls

Hammer curls

usually just pick 3 for each and 5 sets of 10-12 reps per exercise


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ive started doing bi's and tri's on chest and back day to bring mine up


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Ive started doing bi's and tri's on chest and back day to bring mine up


Well they are going to get pre exhausted before you start, so your not going to beable to go as heavy

I always do them on different days so I can go heavy as possible on arms and heavy as possible on back and chest.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mccreesh said:


> usually do 3 exercises for triceps & 3 for biceps and alternate between
> 
> Triceps-
> 
> ...


Bring the reps down and make them heavier...


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

cas said:


> Bring the reps down and make them heavier...


yeah i was thinking that, i struggle after pre exhausting them with chest or back though, maybe it might be worth me having an extra day where i just focus on arms low reps heavy weight? or would twice a week be too much


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

cas said:


> Well they are going to get pre exhausted before you start, so your not going to beable to go as heavy
> 
> I always do them on different days so I can go heavy as possible on arms and heavy as possible on back and chest.


Yeh I did the usual chest n bi's back n tri's, but still going heavy at the mo so not a problem but like I've said i've just started so we'll see


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Hit Arms on their own day.. works for me.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

YouTube. Ct fletcher

Listen to what he has to say about arm training, the guy is a bit fvckin nuts though


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Unfortunately your arms are small muscles in comparison to the larger muscles on your torso. Quite simply they should be smaller.

The most common thing is people training them multiple times a week, I can't comment on that personally.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

try

chest/biceps

shoulders/triceps


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Give them their own day.

Try chest/back

Legs

Shoulders/arms


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*sigh*

try something controversial like more frequency instead of volume?

Who would have thought the answer to improving something would be doing it more often? magic

*sorry for the sarcasm, but i'm tired*


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I know some people that will train aroms 3 days a week and it works for them, but maybe not others, its all about finding how your body will work


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> YouTube. Ct fletcher
> 
> Listen to what he has to say about arm training, the guy is a bit fvckin nuts though


This. Brilliant


----------

